

Hilbert’s Third Problem (A Story of Threes) - mrdmnd
http://mitadmissions.org/blogs/entry/hilberts-third-problem-a-story-of-threes

======
mrdmnd
Submission statement: this is a remarkably accessible presentation (with hand-
drawn diagrams!) on the concept of geometric invariants and their use in the
proof of an early 20th century problem about equivalence between polyhedra.

------
bglazer
This is excellent mathematical writing! I found it very approachable and
superbly well researched.

------
neaanopri
Great writeup. Why is it on the MIT admissions website?

~~~
mrdmnd
The MIT Admissions website lets student bloggers write about essentially
whatever they want - Lydia has written a number of excellent posts that are
entirely unrelated to MIT admissions as well. In particular, this writeup is
related to one of the MIT classes she's taking (a seminar in mathematics).

